
Briefs: A Cocoa Touch Framework for Live Wireframes - nirmal
http://giveabrief.com/
======
stcredzero
At first I thought this was 3D wireframe. A thought: someone could write a
"diminished reality" 3D wireframe MMO for the iPhone. Locations would be based
on real cities with your location in the game determined by your real life
location. The player would use the iPhone as a sort of "viewer" into this
alternate universe. I'm envisioning gameplay like "Rez" except that the player
is static. (Wouldn't want someone running across the street into traffic.)

The beauty of this setup: product placement. Except, it wouldn't be product
placement, it would be _Customer Placement_. One could have a deal with
Starbucks. Certain Starbucks locations in big cities would be a gateway to
certain quests to obtain rare items. This could tie into a "virtual coupon"
for a certain product Starbucks wants to promote. I picked Starbucks, but any
business with lots of urban locations and WiFi would do.

Make the gameplay so that there is an advantage to cooperative play with
several in the group. This is good for the sponsor -- it brings a bunch of
customers in. It also enhances the social aspect of the game.

------
mattj
Looks really cool, but where's an example / screencast?

~~~
nirmal
I emailed with that same question just before I posted it here.

------
nirmal
Anyone have any experience with this framework? I love doing my prototyping
using paper first followed by VectorDesigner so this could be great.

------
philfreo
What does this do that you can't quickly do in Interface Builder?

